# imac G3 333: écran ne s'allume plus



## ivdes (30 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour,

L'écran de mon iMac G3 333 ne s'allume plus au démarrage: apparemment le système démarre normalement (j'ai même pu reconstruire le bureau en aveugle) mais pas moyen de faire s'allumer l'écran. Ai essayé de démarrer sur un CD (OS9 et Jaguar), de presser le bouton "P-Ram" au démarrage, rien n'y fait: quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de l'origine du problème?

Avec mes remerciements anticipés.

Ivan


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2003)

l'écran fait-il des signes de tentative d'allumage ? (genre petite luminescence ?)

ça pourrait être l'écran mort ou la nappe

faudrait demander à macinside, il s'y connait plus.


----------



## ivdes (2 Février 2003)

Mon revendeur m'a expliqué l'origine du problème dont je ne suis de loin pas le seul à souffrir (il a déjà eu une dizaine de machines à réparer ces derniers jours): lors de l'installation du Jaguar, il aurait fallu (mais comment le savoir!?!) mettre à jour le "firmwire". Comme je ne l'ai pas fait (mais aucune alerte ne  m'a signalé ce problème: il y eût un temps où une mise à jour n'était pas possible si le firmwire n'était pas modifié également!) la carte-mère a été "détruite" par l'utilisation conjuguée de OS9 et OSX. Coût de la réparation: plus de 300 euros!?!?! Merci Steve Jobs et son équipe: de quoi nous faire lorgner sur PC!?!


----------

